# 580ex ii not firing



## Tusker (Mar 6, 2013)

I have a 580ex ii and it will fire only if level (most times but not all) or facing up, but will not fire if it is facing down on an angle lower then level. Not sure why but it just will not fire. With that said it will fire as a slave level, up, down, on its side. Any one else has this issue or thoughts on why my flash is not flashing. I changed the batteries but still no luck. Also I am using it on a 60D.

Thanks


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 6, 2013)

Check the pins on the foot to make sure they're clean and springy. If not, They won't contact the hotshoe well.

Make sure your camera hot-shoe is clean and corrosion free as well.


----------



## Studio1930 (Mar 6, 2013)

Tusker said:


> I have a 580ex ii and it will fire only if level (most times but not all) or facing up, but will not fire if it is facing down on an angle lower then level. Not sure why but it just will not fire. With that said it will fire as a slave level, up, down, on its side. Any one else has this issue or thoughts on why my flash is not flashing. I changed the batteries but still no luck. Also I am using it on a 60D.
> 
> Thanks



I have had the same issue with my 580ex II flashes in the past as well but I don't remember what the issue ended up being. I think it was some mode change that wouldn't change when the head was tilted but honestly I am not sure. ???


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 6, 2013)

Most likely cause as RLPhoto said is the contacts at the hot shoe....

When it is a slave, the info and trigger are happening through the optical signal ...so it bypasses the shoe...so will work just fine there.

See if you can clean or wiggle or tighten the shoe plate. Could be either on the flash or camera end...but 95% of the time it is the flash plate. This will also explain why sometimes it works and at others it doesn't. Cheers.


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 6, 2013)

Obviously, if the simple cleaning and first aid doesnt help, may be it needs a trip to the repair shop.


----------



## Whit (Mar 6, 2013)

I had this exact issue. If you look at the hotshoe on top of the camera, there is a silver or black plate where the flash makes contact. That will slide off/unclip, and will reveal some small screws. Tighten those up and put the plate back. That solved it for me. Good luck.


----------



## pwp (Mar 6, 2013)

The loose hotshoe is more common than you'd think. Here's a tutorial:
http://www.conraderb.com/flashrepair/

-PW


----------



## Tusker (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for your ideas, I went back and worked on some of your thoughts. 

My other flashes work okay so that means it must be in the flashes foot. 

Here is what I discovered if the flash leans forward it does not work but if it leans back it does, the weight of the flash is what keeps it from working. I wasn't able to pop the top off as I couldn't see how. But by pulling gently back on the flash it would work. 

I also found that if it clamps shut, locking it will not work, but if the leaver is put almost all the way closed to hold it in but not locked it seems to work even when angled down. So if I don't lock the flash in it works fine and it seems to be held on good enough so it is more usable this way. 

Thanks a lot for your thoughts and input on this matter you were a great help.

Cheers,


----------

